# Inquisitor Tannenberg?



## Jharek

After reading through the first 5 books of the Horus Heresy, I decided to break from it and ramp forward into the future by reading the Eisenhorn Omnibus (good decision??).

Dan Abnett mentions a piece of artwork by John Blanche, but I haven't been able to google or find a post of this artwork anywhere. Anyone have it??


----------



## Kickback

http://www.comicvine.com/myvine/bay..._tannenberg___muse_for_eisenhorn/105-1500221/

Bit small, but thats the fella


----------



## Jharek

Cool thanks! Not exactly what I was picturing in my mind.. but close enough. 

Oh the irony, the Inquisition hunting down non-humans and other bad apples, and all the while the humans themselves are hardly human..... 

Be interested to know if there are any purist cults out there that disdain any modifications to life/limb barring actual injury.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Seen what Inquisitor Heldane looked like after deliberatly altering his appearence???


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Angel of Blood said:


> Seen what Inquisitor Heldane looked like after deliberatly altering his appearence???


If you don't give him a sugar cube, he will beat the shit out of you


----------



## locustgate

Angel of Blood said:


> Seen what Inquisitor Heldane looked like after deliberatly altering his appearence???


I wonder how do you keep yourself from laughing when he speaks. After initial " WHAT THE WARP IS THAT!"


----------

